# Please Welcome Our Newest Moderator



## Kevin (Jan 21, 2013)

Doc aka Bones aka David aka DKMD. 

Dear Doc, 

Welcome to the highly lucrative career of wood forum moderator. You will now be able to live in the lap of luxury and impress heads of state with your new highly sought-after position.


----------



## EricJS (Jan 21, 2013)

*RE: Please Welcome your newest Moderator*

Great pick Kevin, but how could you afford him?  

Doc, we're thrilled to have you as a Mod!


----------



## LoneStar (Jan 21, 2013)

Are you going to replace the MD with MOD, or just use all of your titles at once ?  
Congrats and thanks


----------



## healeydays (Jan 21, 2013)

A doctor with free time? Who knew...


----------



## phinds (Jan 21, 2013)

Excellent to have you David. Now you can do all the work that I was SUPPOSED to be doing as a moderator 

By the way, I'm STILL waiting for that $100,000/year that Kevin promised me :nah:


----------



## Brink (Jan 21, 2013)

Hey that's great. Happy for you doc.



phinds said:


> By the way, I'm STILL waiting for that $100,000/year that Kevin promised me :nah:



Kevin offered me $100k to go away...


----------



## rockb (Jan 21, 2013)

Hey Doc.....great news....I always did like you best..... Now a question, on page two or three, where that pop up thingy drops down, next to the other doodad, which one do I hit? :dunno:


----------



## phinds (Jan 21, 2013)

Brink said:


> Hey that's great. Happy for you doc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hm ... sounds like I've been taking the wrong tack.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 21, 2013)

Congrats Doc ! Doc Mod ?


----------



## DKMD (Jan 21, 2013)

rockb said:


> Hey Doc.....great news....I always did like you best..... Now a question, on page two or three, where that pop up thingy drops down, next to the other doodad, which one do I hit? :dunno:



It's always the one in the middle... Sheesh!


----------



## Twig Man (Jan 21, 2013)

Awesome!!


----------



## Steelart99 (Jan 21, 2013)

Congrats David ... Is Kevin sending you ALL his wood ... or just the good stuff

:wacko1:


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jan 21, 2013)

congrates doc now dont ban the old duck when i get out of hand .


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 21, 2013)

Congrats doc! Kevin made a good choice, proud of ya.


----------



## hobbit-hut (Jan 21, 2013)

Now if we start cutting up on this site we have someone who can do stiches. Did you see the stiches on that FBE bowl, man they were tight.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 22, 2013)

Congrats doc!


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 22, 2013)

Posted my welcome on another thread and almost had to moderate myself.  Welcome aboard. A fine addition to the wood barter team indeed.


----------



## TimR (Jan 22, 2013)

Congrats to you David...you're a great choice for the role.


----------



## The Wood Bucket (Jan 22, 2013)

Congrats


----------



## drycreek (Jan 22, 2013)

Ditto, Congrats.


----------



## DKMD (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks folks! Of course anyone whose been a moderator on a forum knows that I should be congratulating all of you on NOT being chosen as the new moderator.:wacko1:


----------



## healeydays (Jan 23, 2013)

DKMD said:


> Thanks folks! Of course anyone whose been a moderator on a forum knows that I should be congratulating all of you on NOT being chosen as the new moderator.:wacko1:



Oh come on. What are you saying, that we're an unruly mob?


----------



## Dane Fuller (Jan 23, 2013)

Congrats, David! A couple more of these & you're gonna have to quit your day job.


----------



## DKMD (Jan 23, 2013)

healeydays said:


> DKMD said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks folks! Of course anyone whose been a moderator on a forum knows that I should be congratulating all of you on NOT being chosen as the new moderator.:wacko1:
> ...



Currently? No.

Is there potential among this group? Absolutely!


----------

